# Aerocrown cart



## GwynethYogi (Mar 16, 2014)

I am contemplating possibly getting the Aerocrown cart for my mini. My only concern is that it might be too heavy for him. Currently I am driving him in a 85 pound easy entry cart, he doesn't have any trouble pulling it.

His previous owners tried to drive him in a Pacific Carriage smart cart, but he struggled to pull it. Granted, he was out of shape then and the driver is about 30-40 pounds heavier than I am. (I weigh 105)

I was wondering if I should put 15-20 extra pounds in my cart and see if he would struggle with that?

So do you guys think that the Aerocrown would be too heavy for him?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Mar 16, 2014)

I just remembered that the Aerocrown has a removable floor so that stirrups can be used. How much lighter does this make the cart? (I would take the floor out for marathons)


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 16, 2014)

I have an aerocrown. When I was driving regularly my 32 inch chubby out of shape mini had no problems pulling it. The floor is removable but I use the floor in mine. It feels heavy when I pull it empty but floats nice when balanced with driver. We have hills too and my boy never struggled and he had plenty of zip and he loved it. It was my dream cart that I saved a long time for. I got one with burgandy wheels. Wish I had time to drive again. Hope this helps. Best wishes. U will love the aerocrown if you get one. Great suspension too. I have the higher back seat on mine. This cart is lighter than the smart cart I think. It pulls like a dream for my guy. The shaft shape and lower draft make pulling easy. When my boy bucked once he did manage to get a leg over the shaft. The quick exit and mount of this cart and its balance and construction are awesome. Angie will probably post too...she loves her aerocrown.... good luck..I don't think you will be dissappointed.


----------



## Foxhaven (Mar 17, 2014)

I got an Aerocrown this winter and concur with all the above. Legend is not in the greatest shape - yet - and we have a LOT of steep hills, so yes he does struggle to pull it. But mind you, I weigh about 200 fully clothed. There is not going to be any appreciable difference between an 85 lb. cart and the Aerocrown.

Legend has been VERY impressive with his heart and attitude. He lets me know when he needs to rest, then HE indicates he is ready to go again! He really does seem to enjoy it and is getting stronger with every drive. The boy is gonna be Ahnold Horsenegger by summer I am sure.

I do want to go down the hill to places with long relatively flat roads and trails. Or some other places up here I know about. He loves exploring, meeting people, animals, and of course admiring the ladies (mares). The cart and especially my size do not seem to be anything he finds overly objectionable and I love the ergos of the cart.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 17, 2014)

Corrected post


----------



## Foxhaven (Mar 17, 2014)

> I was told there was an upper weight limit for the aerocrown of about 179 lbs and higher i should consider the bellcrown. I forgot to mention that in my post. I was told that higher weights in the aerocrown could change the balance and thus make it more difficult to pull.


There is an upper weight recommendation for the STANDARD Aerocrown... but not because of balance issues. It's because of the torsion blocks. So you tell them your weight and they put in stiffer torsion blocks. No issues with balance that I have experienced. Jack Bloss of Rocky Mountain Carriages not only delivered the cart, but spent hours assembling it and checking balance, and even helping ground drive Legend with the cart the first time. He is awesome... and a very good driving instructor as well.

I don't know that setting the shaft length was any more complex than any other cart with adjustable shafts.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 17, 2014)

For the shaft adjustment it was more about the swivel and loosening the screws and resetting until got it right. And yes.. probably because it is adjustable in the first place however it was a big enough pain to mark the final position with tape. The powder coat paint was easy to scratch and I did have help of a seasoned cde driver and it still seemed to be a pain.

I thought I mentioned the suspension as well on the weight recomendations but deleted that post so I wont steer anybody wrong.

No time to drive anymore so my dream cart will probably be somebody else's dream cart someday because it is hard for me to look at it just sitting there and my situation has changed so much. My boy and I have not been out in a long time. Hope I at least helped a little. I love my cart.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm glad that it seems that the Aerocrown won't be too heavy for my boy.

As soon as I have enough spending money I think I might bite the bullet and buy one.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 17, 2014)

do take a look at the hyperbike (carriage bob) too while you are shopping. It is extreme light. If I was more limber I would have gone with the hyperbike. those that have one love it. best wishes.


----------



## Foxhaven (Mar 18, 2014)

The hyperbike is definitely on my short list when I have money again...





I looked into it, but when Bob finally called me back, they were out of production for a while. Seasonal thing I guess.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 19, 2014)

Bob is well worth waiting for. I am a member of his hyperbike club even though I have an aerocrown. I learned so much from chatting with him on the phone when I was trying to decide on carts. Bob is a member of this forum.


----------



## Carriage (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks 'Mom, you are always so kind.

We are back in production on the 'Bike and our other rigs.

Bb

Graham Carriage Works(.com)


----------



## Ann knight (Mar 22, 2014)

I have to agree with everything great said about the Aerocrown. I love mine when I use it but my first choice is the Hyperbike . When I was looking I got lots of good advice from here and many suggested the Hyperbike but I wasn't sure it was right for me . I ended up with both and for our property ( which has alot of hills ) the Hyperbike is my first choice. It can handle things a normal EE cart would not like tree roots , uneven trials . I love them both !



I


----------



## Foxhaven (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh great... my situation exactly.

There goes more money...


----------



## Foxhaven (Apr 1, 2014)

Hyperbike on order. One dirtbike sold to partially fund it. Good trade by any calculation...

Should make a good complement to the Aerocrown.


----------

